# Considering switching to a 4 or 5 speed in my 64



## NC_Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm taking my 1964 GTO to get the engine and transmission rebuilt, it has never been done and really needs to be freshened up. I have a Super Turbine 400 and am thinking about changing it to a 5 speed. I would keep the transmission as is and sell it with the car if I ever have to sell the car, which I have no plans to do so. I would also have to replace the console, and would keep it too. 

Who has done this and what did you think? What type of transmission did you use? What would you have done differently? What would you do the same again?

I wanted to get some thoughts before I make my mind up which way to go.

Mike


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I put a Keisler kit in my car, with the TKO-600. My car has been mostly stock since I bought/restored it in '94, but recently I've started converting it to a Pro-Touring setup. The 5 spd was the first step and probably the best mod I've done so far. I have 3.90s in the rear and it still cruises on the highway like a dream with the 0.64 overdrive

The Keisler kit is great because it comes with every single piece you need do to the swap....even down to the nuts and bolts. Trans (obviously), driveshaft, speedo cable and gear, tunnel sheet metal, shifter, etc......everything. Check out their website. Could you put together the kit cheaper yourself? Maybe, but it's really nice to order one thing and know you're going to get everything you need. I think they have a bare bones option too if you're on a tight budget.

I wish they offered a T56 kit for our cars, but they don't. Sometimes I wish I had bought a T56 because they are amazing transmissions......they shift REALLY smooth and if you get an early one from a '94-'98 (I think) Viper or Vette they have a 0.5 overdrive which would be really awesome on the highway. I had to modify my floor quite a bit to fit the TKO-600.....I basically cut my old tunnel out and fabbed/welded in a new one. It wasn't as hard as it might sound though, I mean, as long as you have a welder. Keisler even provides the sheet metal (you have to bend it yourself).

I guess that's part of the reason I might consider a T56 if I had to do it again.....they are big transmissions and would definitely require floor mods, but I had to do it anyway with the TKO-600. Keisler said some cars would need floor mods and some cars wouldn't......I'd bet very few cars could fit the trans without modifying the floor though. But again, their kit is really great because it comes with everything.

OK, long post, but hopefully that helps.

Let me know if you have any other questions. I have pics of the install too if you're interested.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Turbo 400 is not the original tranny for 1964. If it's an automatic `64 GTO it came with the 2 speed auto.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No doubt. The stock automatic for a '64 is indeed a 2 speed Super Turbine 300. Basically, a heavy duty Powerglide. Bulletproof, but a dull performer.


----------

